# Nigel, my beloved 3 yr old baby



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 20, 2013)

Just two months ago my Pegasus died from a cancer in his front leg. Thumper, his partner then became receptive to bonding with Nigel, a grey Jersey Wooly with a black face. They've been bonded now for about 1 1/2 months.

I have been forced to move to a new home. I took Nigel and Thumper and had them on the deck there. There were many potted plants, most of which were herbs, basil, oregano etc. Thumper was munching on leaves and twigs as she often does. I didn't notice if Nigel was chewing leaves or not. But suddenly Nigel started acting strange and when I picked him up he was convulsing. Thumper also appeared weak. I took them home and Nigel heartbeat became slow and faint. He died within an hour. I didn't bother with a vet because it was obvious that they had either ingested a poison or had been envenomated and no one but God could save either. Thumper was very sick and could hardly stand up. When she tried she bobbed up and down as if her front legs could not support her. She started getting cold so I wrapped her in a towel and held her close to my body. She got better and stronger; wasn't bobbing as much. The next day she drank a ton of water and couldn't seem to control her urine. She was peeing herself and in a few places in spite of the fact she always had perfect litterbox habits.

I haven't been back to the new place but obviously the deck is deadly to rabbits. I am not certain what caused this. The owner told me someone told him the plant Thumper was chewing was jasmine. I looked that up and it is toxic to rabbits. How toxic? I don't know. I also would not know jasmine (or any other plant) from peanut butter.

However the deck and potted plants would also be a perfect hideout for spiders and I've read that a venomous spider can kill a rabbit. I will look closely when I return Sunday. Since their symptoms were different I think it's possible that a spider got Nigel and either also bit Thumper but with a weakened amount of venom or it was the plant she was chewing. I can't totally rule out a venomous snake lurking under the deck either. I'll inspect carefully on Sunday when I plan to move some things in.

Nigel was a VERY special rabbit. He would perch on my forearm with his legs draped carelessly around my arm and he'd stay like this for hours while I went shopping, restaurant or anywhere, never peeing or even dropping a poo. For his help in ameliorating the panic attacks that I often have, he was a registered service animal. He also loved to kiss me and anyone for that matter. He would often start licking at my neck and work his way up to my forehead. His death is a terrible blow to me as well as to Thumper who has already lost two bond-mates. I am devastated for Thumper as well. This is the third bond-mate that she has lost. I can't stop crying, both for her loss and my own.

Why is this post so long? As a warning to be very careful of where you take your rabbits. Be wary of any plants or the possibility of snakes, spiders or other dangers to your beloved bunnies.

Also I want another "Nigel" a very affectionate bunny who could serve as a service animal. I am looking for a Jersey Wooly though I'd consider other breeds. I have noticed that the JW's that I've seen on Petfinder and other places very often claim that they are very affectionate. Perhaps this is a breed characteristic? Perhaps someone here might know of one. Perhaps a baby I can train? All my bunnies, including Nigel, have been rescues but in this case I need a very special bunny. He needs to be small because I'm moving aboard a boat and there really isn't a lot of room on boats. 5 lbs or less would be fine. Thumper, his future bond-mate, is a 4 lb mini-rex. She prefers "men" so he must be male. A Jersey Wooly is strongly preferred for many reasons. Even the fact they require a lot of time grooming them is a good thing. Grooming Nigel has helped to relax me.

I just can't stop crying.... He was so very special. Everyone who ever met him knew that.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the circumstances it occured under. I hope you can figure out the cause. My condolences.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Reading this post really saddened me. RIP sweet Nigel, wait for your mommy/daddy at the bridge.

I'm not sure if affection its a particular trait with Jersey Woolies as all bunnies do have their own personality not that many of them are not affectionate. Maybe there are some Jersey Wooly breeders near you. Than you can raise a baby.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!! Binky Free Nigel!!!! ARBA's website has a search feature to search for registered rabbit breeders. Perhaps you can find a breeder. I would think finding one that handles the rabbits everyday would be your best bet. If they do this they should also know the personalities of each of their buns and could help you in choosing the one that would best suit you. Otherwise I would look at rescues and try to find one that would suit your situation best.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 20, 2013)

There is a ARBA rabbit show just a few miles from me next Saturday. Jersey Woolys are listed as a breed they are judging. Some who are showing might have youngsters for sale. I'll go, look and establish contacts if I can't find one to my liking there. 

I've always gotten rescue rabbits because I don't want to encourage breeding -- Nigel came from the SPCA where I volunteer. However I think this time I'd like to get a purebred JW. I have researched it and I think they are very sweet and docile more often than other bunnies and seem to have less of an aversion to being picked up and handled. As an SPCA volunteer for the last 5 years I've handled a lot of rabbits but Nigel stood out as the most friendly and affectionate rabbit I have ever met. Some bunnies there have been downright mean and bit me severely. Yes they are very individual but I think that is because the ones at the SPCA are often mixed breeds and don't have certain characteristics strengthened by selective breeding that a good rabbit breeder does.

All that said, I'm crying my eyes out for my baby and I'm sure I will for some time to come. But I do want another to help heal the huge gaping hole in my heart and in Thumper's. All my rabbit friends tell me that getting another rabbit is the best way to reconcile the loss and get through it. Beyond that I want one for my other baby, Thumper my 9 year old mini rex.

bob


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 22, 2013)

I went to my soon-to-be new home today, checked under the deck and found no sign of spiders or snakes. The dog lays under there often so he'd likely chase any away.

I think I've identified the plant as Yellow Jasmine, South Carolina's state flower. Web sources call it one of the deadliest plants in the world, right up there with hemlock and nightshade. All parts of it are highly toxic. The plant was on the deck in a large clay pot. My new room-mate Dave moved it off the deck now.

I saw Thumper nibbling on some twigs and Dave told me he saw Nigel chewing. They were both resting in the shade of this plant. I think it's a near certainty that this is what killed Nigel and nearly killed Thumper.

It was my fault. I should have been more vigilant. I've had so many terrible things happen in the last year that it's hard to focus sometimes. This was a new place. The deck seemed cozy and safe. I just didn't expect that the deck would be deadly to a rabbit. I wish I could go back and do that day over again... I miss my baby horribly.

Lesson learned, a VERY costly lesson: Never let your bunny chew on anything you are not certain is harmless. Also, domestic rabbits have no instinctive caution and will eat anything.

There is an ARBA rabbit show in Smithfield this Saturday and they will be judging Jersey Woolys. I'm going and hope to find a Wooly. I have talked to a breeder and several people who have had Woolys and they all tell me that Wollys are very sweet. Perhaps Nigel's being the incredible bunny that he was had something to do with his breed. I hope so. I miss him horribly and hope to get another at least somewhat like him to help mend my broken heart.

bob


----------



## existenziell (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I would have been traumatized to watch my rabbit die like that. I hope you find another rabbit that suits your criteria and that you will love as much as Nigel in time. I don't really have any advice on the subject, considering I don't know anything about Woolys, just wanted to offer my condolences.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 22, 2013)

Bob,

First, I am so sorry for your loss of Nigel! I am glad to hear Thumper may be alright though.

Also, I have two baby bunnies left from a litter of five that will be weaned around May 1. Their dad Hank looks an awfully lot like Nigel. If you are interested in taking a look at either of the babies (they are both gray), please let me know, as I am in Raleigh also. I've attached a picture of Hank...I expect the babies to look very similar when grown.

Take care,

Kelton


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 24, 2013)

Hank certainly does look like Nigel, but with a "hare-cut" since he's a Lionhead, not a Wooly. If I can't connect with a Wooly at the rabbit show this Saturday, we'll see. In case anyone is wondering, the show is descibed here:
https://www.arba.net/Sanction Files/EASTERN CAROLINA RBA4.pdf

I took Thumper to the vet yesterday to have blood drawn and to empty my wallet  Vets seem very competent at draining excess cash from wallets, making them lighter and easier to carry.

Today the vet called with the results. Thumper's blood is normal and doesn't show signs of organ damage from the poisoning. The vet said he thought it was a miracle considering how sick she was, how deadly Yellow Jessamine is and Thumper's age (9). I am prayerfully thankful.

I also told the vet about a tree that overhangs the deck. A friend who is a botanist tentatively identified it as Privet, which is also toxic. The vet checked, called back and said it's toxic to cats, dogs, horses and rabbits so the deck is off-limits until and if the tree is cut down.

I got Nigel's remains today from the crematorium. They included a cast of his paw-print, the rainbow bridge story and some other papers. I sat in the car, read the papers, looked at the paw-print and couldn't stop crying.

bob


----------



## Deliciosa (May 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry that your sweet Nigel passed away under such unfortunate circumstances. Poor little guy. Binky free, little one. May the other buns stay happy and healthy.


----------

